# Ordnerinhalt auslesen per ftp login



## Neo (4. April 2002)

Hi Leute

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich hab folgendes Problem

Mengen von Pics in versch. Ordner auf einem Server der kein PHP unterstützt. 

Frage: Wie kann ich von meinem server aus (welcher PHP unterstütz) die Pics aus dem Ordner auf dem andern server auslesen und anzeigen lassen? Man sollte sich doch beim andern server einloggen können und es dann so auslesen oder nicht?


vielen dank für hilfe im voraus (me == php n00b @ learning)


Neo..


----------



## zoku2020 (30. Januar 2005)

Via FTP wüsst ich nicht, wie das gehen soll... An einem FTP Script sitz ich nämlich auch schon ewig...
Aber es ist wenn ich mich nicht irre möglich, einfach den Ordner auszulesen...
Vielleich hilft dir das ja weiter 


```
$dir = opendir("http://www.url.de/ordner/");
while($file = readdir($dir)){
echo $file . "<br>";
}
```


----------



## Oliver Gringel (30. Januar 2005)

[phpf]opendir[/phpf] funktioniert nicht mit URLs. Mit FTP lässt sich das ohne weiteres realisieren.


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Januar 2005)

Benutze die FTP-Funktionen, damit geht das.
Skripte zum Auslesen von Verzeichnissen dürftest du hier ausreichend finden... die musst du halt entsprechend anpassen.


----------

